# Bodyshop recommendation



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Am fed up with looking at this every time I see my car... 



















Also planning to trade after the summer & I suspect that a 'cost conscious' repair will more than pay for itself in the trade in value.

So, hoping to avoid BMW bodyshop, does anyone have a recommendation for a good sensibly priced bodyshop? Preferably Cardiff or Newport.

Many thanks.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

most you will find will just tell you to replace it , as they tend to have problems with plastic , or they just cant be arsed to mess around with it .
good luck with your search , i know down here the standard of work of late is rubbish , and thats from once reputable companies , kind of "that will do " sort of attitude , and hope the customer accepts it


----------

